# Sublimation ink on film positive



## Alfredchromtekph (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello Guys, I am currently deciding on what ink to get when i buy the printer for my screen printing business. The idea is using sublimation ink on doing film positive and at the same time I can use the same printer to do sublimation transfers. It's like hitting 2 birds with one stone. Is this a good idea? Please your thought will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You need an ink with good UV filtering properties. I don't know if that would apply to sublimation ink. I know that members who sub onto panels have had problems with fading when placed in direct sunlight, so I would guess that the ink isn't all that UV resistant. Not even sure how well it would dry on film.

You don't need a dedicated printer for film making. Just make sure that your desktop printer has a good dye or pigment ink installed, and get a dedicated printer for sublimation.


----------



## codyscottbarry (Apr 5, 2016)

yes you can use the same printer...AS LONG AS..
1) sub ink sticks well with your film (does not smudge)
2) prints crisp and sharp your image
3) print is dark enough (darker the better)

I think that's all you need to be checking.


----------



## Alfredchromtekph (Mar 2, 2017)

PatWibble said:


> You need an ink with good UV filtering properties. I don't know if that would apply to sublimation ink. I know that members who sub onto panels have had problems with fading when placed in direct sunlight, so I would guess that the ink isn't all that UV resistant. Not even sure how well it would dry on film.
> 
> You don't need a dedicated printer for film making. Just make sure that your desktop printer has a good dye or pigment ink installed, and get a dedicated printer for sublimation.


Thank you for this. Now Im asking my supplier if he has an idea on uv blocking on ink. So I will need two printers then.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Alfredchromtekph said:


> Thank you for this. Now Im asking my supplier if he has an idea on uv blocking on ink. So I will need two printers then.


Alfred, if you know and "trust" your supplier well then so be it but your asking a salesman what should you buy....They might not be the most unbiased person to ask. With that said, reading your question, and forgive me if I'm wrong but your pretty new in the business correct? Do yourself a favor and do some searches here and read and read and read...see what others like yourself (printers...not salespeople) have to say about the pro's and con's of what they have tried and are using. It won't take long to make a informed decision based on your needs and what's out there that works. A lot will depend on just how busy you will be in your sublimation products and screen printing. I personally use 2 Espon printers. An artisan 1430 with refillable carts for printing my transparencies and photos/everday printing and a separate WF7110 strictly for sublimation. I use refillable cartridges vs the CISS because I have had too many problems in the past with the damn tubes and I get frustrated easy....I use Cobra Inks in both printers and have had really good results. In full disclosure I am in no way affiliated with Epson or Cobra Inks....these just happen to be the best fit for my operation. I encourage other forum members to share what works best and what has been disasters for them as well and best of luck with your decision. 
It might help to know where your located as well.....USA, Europe, Asia,Africa...down under...margaritaville.....)


----------



## wallyworld1996 (8 mo ago)

I am reviving an old thread here because I am currently in this situation. I just bought the Epson® EcoTank ET-15000 Supertank because my pixma pro-100 locked up for positive making. Being this was a tough find I was tossed into Sublimation, I already have the 20" heat press to cheat having a dryer, But I still want to Screen!
The newer sub inks come with UV blocking added to the inks. I'm taking the plunge. I havent found much on this specific question andI'll be backwith results. Worst case, I still have to double up or get another printer again.


----------



## adprinter (9 mo ago)

I am in this situation momentarilly.

If i understood clearly what i have read from this platform,other platform regarding inks,it seems like to stay out of trouble is to have 2 printers dedicated for positives and sublimation separately.

Next question,Is it manditory to have a SEP software to print the films regardless of colors?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

adprinter said:


> I am in this situation momentarilly.
> 
> If i understood clearly what i have read from this platform,other platform regarding inks,it seems like to stay out of trouble is to have 2 printers dedicated for positives and sublimation separately.
> 
> Next question,Is it manditory to have a SEP software to print the films regardless of colors?


Sublimation ink might work for films. I'd say the only way to know for sure is to try. Remember, you cannot see UV light, so can't really judge an ink's UV blocking ability by eye.

The SEP question again. Yes, you need software that can print each ink color as its own film. That does not necessarily mean that your need "separation software." Photoshop, which is not specifically separation software, can produce separations as that is just one of many features built into the software. Some graphics software do not include that feature. There are plugins to add this feature to some programs--even to add it to programs that already have the capability, as specialized SEP software can sometimes make the process easier.

Are you looking to take something like a color photograph and screen print it with CMYK process inks? Or something like a vector drawn 3 color logo and screen print it with spot colors, like red, white, and blue (or whatever)? Or art with lots of colors and gradations that may be of vector or raster or both to be screen printed with simulated process? Each of those can be variously easy, hard, or impossible to achieve depending on the software and how it deals (or doesn't) with each of thsoe scenarios. 

Point being, the source and nature of the art and target print type will determine if a given program can produce the films without help from a plugin or another program.


----------



## adprinter (9 mo ago)

I expect to screen print photographs when customers come with such.it is better to be prepared for it.
I run Corel Draw X9 on Windows 10 leaning towards purchasing Advanced Artist Sep Software early 2023.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

adprinter said:


> I expect to screen print photographs when customers come with such.it is better to be prepared for it.
> I run Corel Draw X9 on Windows 10 leaning towards purchasing Advanced Artist Sep Software early 2023.


You mean these guys? 






Home - AdvancedTshirts


CorelDRAW tutorials and products for apparel decorators.




www.advancedtshirts.com





I can't comment on what works with your version of CD and Windows, but I've been happy with CD X6 and SimpleSeps and SS Raster on Win 7.


----------



## adprinter (9 mo ago)

Never heard of Simple Seps.mind sharing details just for enlightment?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

adprinter said:


> Never heard of Simple Seps.mind sharing details just for enlightment?


Link is in my other post. They have videos that explain their products pretty well.

Do you have a link to the Advanced Artist software? I didn't find it when I Googled, which is why I thought you might have meant these other guys.


----------



## adprinter (9 mo ago)

Below is the link.









SimpleSeps SmartRIP 5.5.3 - Screen Printing Halftone RIP Software with Amazing Color Separation Tools - AdvancedTshirts


Halftone RIP software with all the extras a screen printer could want. Halftone RIP, color management and color separations all automated for the fastest most accurate screen printing work flow.




www.advancedtshirts.com





I could not locate simple sep details
Kindly copy & paste.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

adprinter said:


> Below is the link.
> 
> I could not locate simple sep details
> Kindly copy & paste.


really?

not only did you just link the same thing NoXid linked for you earlier,
the title of your link's first word is 'SimpleSeps'


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

This page has links to their videos:









Video Tutorials - AdvancedTshirts







www.advancedtshirts.com


----------

